# Uploading our recordings



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

What do you think about making a new section for uploads of our recordings of pieces we are working on or have perfomed somewhere. It would be fun to see how someone improoves, or you could get advise and applause .

And it would rather make some discussion even more animated if you can see the stuff you are talking about . 

So what do you think?


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

I'd personally wait till the Download mod for IPB 2.0 is released...

I'll be adding that to MH.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I was actually just thinking about suggesting that! I think it a very good idea. I would love to listen to you guys play!


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

> *I'd personally wait till the Download mod for IPB 2.0 is released...
> 
> I'll be adding that to MH. *


You guys make me excited about this...keep seeing this in various websites recently.  It must be worth that wait then!


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 29 2004, 10:22 PM
> *You guys make me excited about this...keep seeing this in various websites recently.  It must be worth that wait then!
> [snapback]820[/snapback]​*


It's what I have on Musical Horizon, I call it MusicShare... But it'll be updated for IPB 2.0 hopefully soon!

http://musicshare.musicalhorizon.com

It also creates a forum topic for each and every upload, so that people can leave comments.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

You know when it will be released, Max?


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

nope... It's the only thing stopping me from upgrading MusicalHorizon to IPB 2.0....

But I'm hoping soon!


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

As for the music uploading, we will not use this download system hack. It was used in the old Soloviolin.com website, and i did not feel competely satisfied with it.

All persons wishing to have their recordings uploaded on internet will have to send an mp3 or audio file via email to [email protected] with a full written up description about the recording. People will only be able to stream it and people who want to download it physically onto their hard drive will have to gain permission from the artist.

I think this makes much more sense.

All the best

James


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

James, just out of curiousity, what didn't you like about it? I haven't had any "real" problems with it. Yea, the moderator's panel is a bit funky, but it's quite organized, I think...


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

It just felt limited in a few ways. Audio should be streamed. The descriptions and the categories etc they just don't look attractive to my eyes. I'm just thinking of manually coding these pages of recordings with help of templates.


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

Yeah, I might do the same, if Download System 2.0 doesn't come out soon... Btw, they do stream, if your server supports streaming (At least they do on Musical Horizon).


----------

